# Escudo transporting



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Male in the background


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

That is soooo cool. It has to be one of my favorite things about Pumilios.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

pretty cool, great documentation


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks, from like 0:39 on you can actually see 2 tads waiting to be transported still on the lime-green philo leaf down there.


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

Awesome Chris. I'm so jealous. Keep up the good work.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

I've been able to catch my Cristobals with tads on their back, but cannot find where they have deposited them to save my life. I know there are at least four in there somewhere. 

With yours, you can keep an eye on the tad as it develops.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Actually she jumped out of there and put it in one of the ones I can't see into. Maybe some of the other tads will be in one I can see into.


----------



## InnoEcto (Jun 28, 2009)

Very cool. Congrats. It's always cool to see transport pictures, but video is better. Our escudos are very secretive about their breeding. By the time we realized they were breeding, we had babies coming out of the broms!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Awesome vid.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

sweeeeeeeeeet...Can't decide on going for those or retics first...sadly I doubt I'll have to worry about making that choice anytime soon ;(


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Just realized, at 0:38 you can see a tad swimming in the lower axil


----------



## shrum (Dec 1, 2008)

I was just going to say that I saw the tad swimming and then got to page two and saw you beat me to it lol great vid and awsome job.....


----------

